
Show HN: Dead simple SMS API - edo_tensei
http://freetxtapi.com
======
anonfunction
Pretty cool, I just tried it and it worked. I didn't like how I had to send
two requests with the same message, one before and one after opting in.
Ideally after opting in I would have received the initial message. Otherwise
any application would have to use polling.

For the code snippets you could use httpsnippet[1] or apiembed[2] to support
some more languages.

1\.
[https://github.com/Mashape/httpsnippet](https://github.com/Mashape/httpsnippet)

2\. [http://apiembed.com/](http://apiembed.com/)

------
tompec
Do you plan to post your API every 10 days?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=freetxtapi.com&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=freetxtapi.com&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

It's a great service otherwise, but it would be nice to have more
documentation.

------
rmetzler
I think there is a trailing \ too much in the curl example.

I can't test it, because I'm in Germany, but did you implement any rate
limiting? It does look like everyone could send lots of text messages over
your API.

~~~
anonfunction
I thought the same thing but having that actually made it easy to copy and
paste into my terminal and then edit the number.

